# 200sx Ideas



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey guys. I've got a 95 200sxSE and I want some simple mods that won't cost me a crap load of money. I don't want my car riced out but I want her to perform a bit better. and look a little better too. 
One thing I really want to look into is rims THat's my first want. You guys have any ideas where i can get good deals on rims and tires that won't kill my budget?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

THe cheapest mod i know that will give you some power gains is advancing your timing. All it will cost you is about 10mins of your time and however much the timing gun costs. Some people on this board have one. Intakes are not that expensive for this car. The POP charger is the cheapest but also gives you the least amount of horsepower.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.sentra.net has great information for upgrading your ride. Good less expensive upgrade will be the intake/exhuast conbo. Advance the ingition timing a little bit but you gotta do it right. Advance timing doesn't cost any $$$ either.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> [BAdvance timing doesn't cost any $$$ either.
> [/B]


Except that you might have to start using premium gas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

*Wheels...*

Here are some sites for rims and tires...

www.tirerack.com
www.tires.com
www.wheelmax.com

Those are three that I know of, also be sure to check out www.groupbuycenter.com for some "group buys" on some real nice wheel/tire combos for real good prices.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'm not about to pay for premium gas.. but ok I'm not too smart when it comes to this. how do I advance the timing? and what is a timing gun, what does it do?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/timing.shtml

That site has good information about advancing your timing. Chances are, if you do it, you'll need to use premium gas. If you don't want to use premium gas, I think a good first mod would be an intake (CAI or WAI depending on budget and paranoia).


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

a good mod you can also get is the unorthodox racing pulley kit system. they free up lost ponies that you wanna get to.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes.. a unorthodox pulley kit. there is a group buy going on right now if you are interested in joining. it for the GA16DE motors.
=)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

if you need a how-to advance timing, go to my site, its in my sig and it has pics.

also, tighten your throttle cable.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *yes.. a unorthodox pulley kit. there is a group buy going on right now if you are interested in joining. it for the GA16DE motors.
> =) *


How much are they? here's me being blonde but how do i know what kind of engine i have??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think you have the 1.6 unless im mistaken.. it the 2.0 liter.. the pully go about 168 if we get more than 15 people. check on classifieds.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Are you sure your 200sx is not a SE R?? Cause if it is, then it has the SR20 engine. If not has the GA16DE engine.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The easiest way to tell your engine is to look at your speedo. If it only goes to 130, it's the smaller engine. If it goes to 150 it's the bigger one. Unless your car was previously owned by me and I switched the speedos...

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

IMO. if your too cheap to pay for higher octane fuel, you shouldn't even consider making your car peform better. tweaking automobiles is an expensive hobby and good fuel is just the beginning. sure i run 87 in my sr20 but i don't have a single thing done to the motor either. i'll be switching over to 93 eventually and i'll probaly leave the timing alone for a while too.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The best MOD for the money was the Jim Wolf ECU


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

FastRedB14 said:


> *IMO. if your too cheap to pay for higher octane fuel, you shouldn't even consider making your car peform better. tweaking automobiles is an expensive hobby and good fuel is just the beginning. sure i run 87 in my sr20 but i don't have a single thing done to the motor either. i'll be switching over to 93 eventually and i'll probaly leave the timing alone for a while too. *


here here!
guys, she has a ga16de. her car is a 200sx se, not se r. its says so right under her name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

i didn't mean that she needs to run 93 because she has an sr20. hell i have 93 octance in my 120hp sunfire right now. what i'm saying is, is that if you have 700+ dollars for an ECU then I think you can afford to splurge a little on the cleaner burning fuel.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats what i was agreing with you on, fastredb14. no harm done


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The cheapest, EASIEST modification you can do YOURSELF. Add a new airfilter or air intake. Go to almost ANY autoparts store and ask the gentleman for a K&N air filter for you car. All it requires is taking your old air filter out and putting your new one in. Around $50...depending on the store.

OR find a place to buy a Cold Air intake from Place racing or Hot Shot, then new headers, full catback exhaust, spark plug wires, light weight wheels, carbon fiber hood. That might make the little sucker faster. A bit pricier though.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Are you sure your 200sx is not a SE R?? Cause if it is, then it has the SR20 engine.  If not has the GA16DE engine. *


Uh I think I know what kind of freak'n car I have. Don't insult me.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

FastRedB14 said:


> *IMO. if your too cheap to pay for higher octane fuel, you shouldn't even consider making your car peform better. tweaking automobiles is an expensive hobby and good fuel is just the beginning. sure i run 87 in my sr20 but i don't have a single thing done to the motor either. i'll be switching over to 93 eventually and i'll probaly leave the timing alone for a while too. *


Too cheap? How bout high octane is a waste of money unless you actually have a high performance vehicle like a viper. so get over it. ok so I"m in a bad mood yeah. Boys always assume girls are stupid about cars. I"m not too knowledged about Japanese cars and I"m learning. give me credit for that


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *The cheapest, EASIEST modification you can do YOURSELF. Add a new airfilter or air intake. Go to almost ANY autoparts store and ask the gentleman for a K&N air filter for you car. All it requires is taking your old air filter out and putting your new one in. Around $50...depending on the store.
> 
> OR find a place to buy a Cold Air intake from Place racing or Hot Shot, then new headers, full catback exhaust, spark plug wires, light weight wheels, carbon fiber hood. That might make the little sucker faster. A bit pricier though.  *


This I already have. Love it too. Makes the car sound totally diff.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *
> 
> Too cheap? How bout high octane is a waste of money unless you actually have a high performance vehicle like a viper. so get over it. ok so I"m in a bad mood yeah. Boys always assume girls are stupid about cars. I"m not too knowledged about Japanese cars and I"m learning. give me credit for that *


YOU GO GIRL!!!! Finally a girl that's not scared to work on her car!! AMEN!!

Hey, you wanna do me a favor and talk to my wife? J/K


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea!! how about you talk to my girl friend about fixing fixing up her 2001 toyota camry Le ? hehe.. i wanna help her but she keeps kinda refusing.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*strut bars*

strut bars make a nice differnce with turn in and it helps get rid of some body roll..look on the web or in the vender list on npm...you can find both for around 1 hunderd together..plus it look nice when you pop the hood or trunk..only the trunk if you dont have a huge speaker box..my would fit because the box was to big..


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *
> 
> Too cheap? How bout high octane is a waste of money unless you actually have a high performance vehicle like a viper. so get over it. ok so I"m in a bad mood yeah. Boys always assume girls are stupid about cars. I"m not too knowledged about Japanese cars and I"m learning. give me credit for that *


he didnt assume you were stupid about cars. it was mentioned that if u advace timing you NEED to run 91 octane in order to prevent detonation. in turn, u commented on not wanting to purchase 91 octane, so he responded how he did.no one is insulting you, its just something you have to do in order to make it run properly. advanced timing = high octane fuel turbo system =high octane fuel other crazy shit=high octane fuel. you see where this is going.if u do wanna go nuts, you cant skimp anywhere


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah..you see what we are getting at here? you can spend 200 dollars for an intake and get 5hp up top and lose some more else were. OR you can tweak the timing and get the same results for free. and like the other said. the premium fuel is to keep you from frying the tops off the pistons in your car.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

I didnt take the time to read everyone elses suggestions but heres what id do. Go to Discount Tires Direct, they have better rims and theres a wide variety. I personally like the Enkeis and 5Zigens. Id also go with something like the Nitto 450s for tires. For a body kit I would look into Erebuni or Andy's Auto Sports. Those are pretty expensive kits but they are nice looking.
Now for performance.
I have a Greddy Exhaust that cost me about $450. A Stillen header which was around $420 i think. Hot shot intake which was $215. And definately look into jim wolf technologies, they have a great selection of performance parts.

www.tires.com 
www.groundeffects.com
www.andysautosports.com
www.optauto.com
www.importpartsplus.com
www.stillen.com
www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

one step at a time.... baby steps guys.... a Pulley or even timing is advanced for someone just getting into this and you don't want to do the ECU until you've done a bunch of other stuff first.


Start by reading the pages of http://www.nissanperformancemag.com

Project 200SX is just like your car(except its a 98)....read the back issues.

and

http://www.sentra.net especially the Tech Section

You mentioned good performance wheels and tires that won't kill your budget... read this

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july01/axis.shtml


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *
> 
> How much are they? here's me being blonde but how do i know what kind of engine i have?? *


Wildgirl: I wasnt assuming that just because you were a girl you were ignorant in the auto world. I was asking the model of your car, i wasnt telling you. You said you know what freakin car you have?? Well you should know what engine you have then. Anyways,there is a reason why people buy high octane fuel: one is that they have advanced their timing, you get better fuel mileage, and lastly you hear less pinging and knocking. You dont have to be rich to afford 91 octane. Its only about 20 cents more than the 87 octane. It is not a waste of money.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> Wildgirl: I wasnt assuming that just because you were a girl you were ignorant in the auto world. I was asking the model of your car, i wasnt telling you. You said you know what freakin car you have?? Well you should know what engine you have then. Anyways,there is a reason why people buy high octane fuel: one is that they have advanced their timing, you get better fuel mileage, and lastly you hear less pinging and knocking. You dont have to be rich to afford 91 octane. Its only about 20 cents more than the 87 octane. It is not a waste of money. *



Honey? I know how much it costs and I also know i dont need it right now. I'm not ricing my car out. I'm not taking it to the track.. well i might just so my dumb boyfriend can see what i run (his stang ran a 14 something on a hot day basically stock) and laugh at me. stink'n men  
Anyways. 20cents PER GALLON yes that's not much but it does add up and I do have many other bills. Damn it sucks not to live with mom and dad. I'd save so much money if i did!  
About the strut bars? That's something i"m looking into. Ebay has some good ones for not too much. My bf was gonna buy them for me. Exhaust? I'm not touching that. I don't need a fart pipe on my car that i can stick a cantelope in. I actually like the stock exhaust. It's not a pee shooter like the Civics (what a joke!)

I have a question for you guys that is off subject. HOw much do you LOVE that not everyone has a 200sx? I am so happy NOT to be a civic owner. All the stupid preppy white boys here have them and trust me, they are major rice. NIssans (other than the 300z) aren't common and I love it. I feel unique

ok Down off my soap box. You guys rule with the advice. THanks so much! 

And about not knowing my engine size? it doesn't say it on the car, SE is so yeah give me a break if I don't search my engine looking for the type. I told you I'm new to this but dont make me look like a total moron, I can do that on my own!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey wild girl ,


i think your engine might be a 1.6 L like the rest of our engines. now about that exhaust situation .. i have modified my exhaust. i purposely made it NOT sound like a fart can but more of a deep .. exhaust all depends on the pipin of the muffler to the catalytic converter.. some honda owners do love that fartting noise which disgraces them terribly. but if u like.. please join our group buy for the 1.6L Crank Pulley group buy. thanx


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If you really want some good answers talk to either Michael Young or Wes. Probably the BEST GA16DE's I've seen or heard about. Both really know their sh*t.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah, hey Wildgirl.....Welcome to the Nissan Community. We're like one big disfunctional family.....bitching at each other one minute and then laughing with each other the next.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

YOu boys are too sweet  thanks for all the help. and who are the guys you talk about? I don't know them


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Wes is a guy who has a very nicely modded 200SX, I know he's on the b15sentra.net forums, pretty sure he posts here too.  I don't have a link to his site handy, but if you look around you can find it. 

Mike Young is the owner of "Project 200SX", a heavily modded 1998 200SX SE. You can see his car and all of the mods he's done and everything at www.NissanPerformanceMag.com He posts on these boards under the name "myoung", in fact, he posted in this thread...lol. 

Those two guys own two of the nicest GA16DE 200SX's out there...if I only had the cash I'd be there too...haha.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Wes' site is: www.wes.nissanpower.com

AND go figure, he goes by WES on the boards. Moderates this one. VERY, VERY NICE guy. I bought his old (not really) suspenison off him and he even helped me install it. AND helped tweak it a few weeks later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

if you think this board has problems...you are so far off the pace of the one i came from. the entire board was known for it's crap talking. i mean it served no real purpose other than that. these nissan boards are full of well mannered people. which is good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

if you think this board has problems...you are so far off the pace of the one i came from. the entire board was known for it's crap talking. i mean it served no real purpose other than that. these nissan boards are full of well mannered people. which is good.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well sorry wildgirl if i offended you in anyway. I offer my services to you in anyway and also welcome to the nissan forums. Although i have the four door 200sx (sentra) we both own cars that you dont see as often as you do civics. Im glad you decided to fix up a 200sx and not a honda.


----------

